# Sponsorship Membership



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Want to become a Sponsor and help **Fertility Friends**?*

Sponsorship is a great way of saying thanks and helping us continue with the work we do both online and offline.

As a way of saying thank you for sponsoring us Sponsorship offers the following additional services for only £20 per year!

All member sponsors receive.....

* Their very own picture albums (public or private) in the FF Gallery
* Access to over 100 games in the staff games arcade
* Extra functions when posting messages - Add photo's to your posts (via Attachments)
* 10 times More space than regular members in your Instant Messaging inbox
* The ability to save drafts of posts!
* Access to our private chat area 
* Secret Smiley Codes!
* More developments to come!

As a sponsor member you will be identified on our forum by the light blue colour of your profile username and also with the title 'Sponsor Member' under your name showing everyone else that you have helped to support the site!

Members wishing to help us and become a sponsor can then do so via their user profile. Profile > Actions > Paid Subscriptions.

*So What happens with monies raised through Sponsorship?*

The overheads of running this website are surprisingly high. Not only do we have to cover the daily maintenance and any upgrades for our dedicated hardware, but we also have to pay for the datacenter space to store our servers, the bandwidth that we consume, accountants fee's, phone costs (we deal with the media daily), Leasing our Chat Service and that's just the start.

Access to Fertility Friends support network, message boards, Chat rooms and regular gallery usage will remain free! and always will be.

Sponsor membership is not a requirement to use the fertilityfriends.co.uk website!


----------

